# sims clinic offering egg share :)



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi there people,

well i havent been on here in a while after completing an egg share programme with origin in belfast...
very pleased to announce that my recipient got pregnant after me producing 22 eggs but i am still without my bundle,
i was making enquiries into the egg share programme in sims as i was with them before and acheived pregnancy but unfortunatly miscarried,not to mention living in dublin now too which is such a bonus     they are telling me they have not got alot off recipients there at present and i was just making people aware as i am a donor and willing to hopefully commence one last cycle   it is all very exciting but daunting too... hopefully get some response on here 

talk soon xx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey - best of luck cycling with sims - I wasn't aware the egg share program was up and running - I was looking into a while back for my sil. Donating  eggs  is a wonderful thing to do! 

Boggler


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thankyou, its not officially up and running yet but will be soon so fingers crossed   

best of luck to u xxx


----------

